#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Сердце буддизма. Учения, дарованные в Тибетском доме

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Открытый мир" вышла новая книга: *Сердце буддизма. Учения, дарованные в Тибетском доме*.

Перевод с английского М. Малыгиной

М.: Открытый Мир, 2010
Формат: 84 x 100 1/32
Тираж: 2000 экз.
352, твердый переплет

"Сердце буддизма" - уникальный сборник духовных наставлений великих мастеров всех четырёх школ тибетского буддизма: Сакья Тридзина Ринпоче, Линга Ринпоче, Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче и Калу Ринпоче. Учения были даны в Тибетском доме, Нью-Дели, Индия, в период с 1982 по 1985 г. по поручению Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV, чтобы дать возможность интересующимся иностранцам узнать о самой сути этой богатейшей традиции и получить инструкции по практике, ведущей к просветлению. Каждый из четырёх циклов лекций отличается своеобразием стиля изложения материала, но все учения отражают глубину опыта медитации, мудрости и альтруизма блистательных духовных иерархов Тибета уходящей эпохи, хранителей сердца буддизма Махаяны. 

Заказать можно здесь.

----------

Caddy (19.11.2009), Galina (21.11.2009), Legba (19.11.2009), Palmo (01.12.2009), Pema Sonam (19.11.2009), Vera (05.12.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.11.2009), Доржик (19.11.2009), Маша_ла (19.11.2009), Нико (19.11.2009), Пилигрим (19.11.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.11.2009), Сергей А (19.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну наконец-то! Нико, мои проздравления!
Аффтар, перевади исчо!

----------


## Нико

И мои -- тебе  :Smilie:

----------

Vera (05.12.2009), Сергей Хос (19.11.2009), Чиффа (19.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

Даже скупая слеза где-то там пролилась....Про тираж -- особенно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Про тираж -- особенно.


Что делать - трудно Дхарму в кризис распространять.

----------


## Ersh

Поздравляю, Нико!

----------

Нико (19.11.2009), Чиффа (19.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

И я поздравляю  :Smilie:  
Скажите, пжл, почему имя Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, которое он сам по-англ. пишет как Sakya Trizin, подпись у него такая, почему его часто переводят как Тридзин, откуда там Д берется?
Или еще бывает Трезин. Или еще как-то. Странно даже. Может я чего не знаю?
Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Скажите, пжл, почему имя Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, которое он сам по-англ. пишет как Sakya Trizin, подпись у него такая, почему его часто переводят как Тридзин, откуда там Д берется?
> Или еще бывает Трезин. Или еще как-то. Странно даже. Может я чего не знаю?


При этом *zin* в Trizin (_khri 'dzin_, держатель трона) там то-же самое, что и в Tenzin (_bstan 'dzin_, держатель учения), как у Далай Ламы.

----------

Маша_ла (19.11.2009)

----------


## Нико

Маша-ла, bstan 'dzin тоже должен переводиться как Тендзин, но в русском языке уже укоренилось "Тензин". Так что есть два варианта "Тендзин" и "Тензин", так же, как и "Дже Цонкапа" и "Чже Цонкапа" (в данном случае я предпочитаю первый). 

По правилам тибетской фонетики, khri 'dzin нужно переводить как "Тридзин".  По идее.

----------

Доржик (28.11.2009), Маша_ла (19.11.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По правилам тибетской фонетики, khri 'dzin нужно переводить как "Тридзин".  По идее.


маленькое уточнение - не переводиться (переводится будет как "держатель ..."), а читаться или произносится. И иногда, если прислушаться, будет слышно тхри дзин

----------

Маша_ла (19.11.2009)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну ладно тогда. Просто он сам пишет Тризин, поэтому я спросила. Конечно, это имя означает держатель трона Сакья - глава линии Сакья. Спасибо за разъяснения  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

Сегодня только получила на руки книгу "Сердце буддизма". И выяснилось, что в ней "забыли" указать имя главного редактора перевода -- Сергея Хоса. Какой позор! Люди, все, кто будет читать эту книгу, знайте, что она не стала бы такой прекрасной без редактуры С. Хоса! "Открытый мир" что-то не в себе в эти дни.....

----------

Pema Sonam (28.11.2009), Vera (05.12.2009), Маша_ла (28.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Да ладно, перестань, в самом деле.
Стилистическое причесывание не нуждается в отдельном упоминании.

----------


## Нико

Я уж знаю. что такое "стилистическое причёсывание". Не понаслышке.

----------


## Tiffany

Ребята, с одной стороны - это очень радостное событие, а с другой  стороны я сильно удивлена. Как это понимать - издание 2010 года??? Он же еще не начался, а книга уже в продаже. Кроме того, одновременно в Инете рекламируются два формата книги 84х100 и 120х200 см. Почему такие нестыковки? Может реального издания уже и нет в продаже, а только пиратские копии? Я уже сомневаюсь, а была ли книга??? Помогите мне разрешить мои сомнения.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Держу книгу в руках. Ее формат 84 x 100 1/32. Это значит, что исходный бумажный лист был 84 х 100 см., и он поделен на 32 части. Формат книги.

Размер книги в сантиметрах, если мерять по обложке, примерно 12 х 20 см.

По поводу издания 2010 года. По моим наблюдениям, многие издательства в конце года на своих изданиях уже ставят следующий год. Думаю, это такой коммерческий ход. Чем новее книга, тем лучше она продается. Магазины, оптовики и т.д. стараются брать новинки в первую очередь.

----------

Tiffany (01.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Ребята, с одной стороны - это очень радостное событие, а с другой  стороны я сильно удивлена. Как это понимать - издание 2010 года??? Он же еще не начался, а книга уже в продаже. Кроме того, одновременно в Инете рекламируются два формата книги 84х100 и 120х200 см. Почему такие нестыковки? Может реального издания уже и нет в продаже, а только пиратские копии? Я уже сомневаюсь, а была ли книга??? Помогите мне разрешить мои сомнения.


Книга есть, у меня на руках, и не пиратская вроде.  :Smilie:  Но вот 2010 год тоже меня удивил изрядно.... Как и отсутствие имени главного редактора.

----------


## Нико

> Постеснялся свою фамилию поставить? Отсюда вопрос качественный ли перевод.


Перевод -- мой. Так что судите о качестве, прочитав книгу. А о "стеснении" разговора нет, т.к. переводчики и редакторы буддийских книг, как правило, трудятся над ними месяцами и годами, получая копейки.

----------

Pema Sonam (01.12.2009), Vera (05.12.2009), Zom (01.12.2009), Маша_ла (01.12.2009)

----------


## Нико

Проверьте качество, купив книгу.

----------


## Galina

В книге  за  стр. 345  на 3-ей стр. напечатано: Редактор серии "Самадхи" Александр А. Нариньяни

----------


## Нико

> В книге  за  стр. 345  на 3-ей стр. напечатано: Редактор серии "Самадхи" Александр А. Нариньяни


Однако фактический редактор - не он.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Однако фактический редактор - не он.


Мда. Это оригинально. Хотя и в стиле Нариньяни.

----------


## Гьялцен

Эта книга была уже издана на русском в середине 90-х.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Мда. Это оригинально. Хотя и в стиле Нариньяни.


Что оригинального? Редактор серии - не значит редактор каждой конкретной книги в этой серии. Один другого не замещает.

----------

Сергей Хос (04.12.2009)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Что оригинального? Редактор серии - не значит редактор каждой конкретной книги в этой серии. Один другого не замещает.


Представьте себе, это мне известно. Просто не знал, что на подобное уже решается Нариньяни. Подобные действия раньше встречал у Андросова (в плане присвоения чужих работ). Может конечно ошибка издательства, хотя с Нариньяни уже был негативный опыт общения ... и не только у меня.

----------


## Нико

> Эта книга была уже издана на русском в середине 90-х.


Под названием "Эссенция буддизма", или что-то вроде того? Вообще эту книгу пытались переводить уже 2-3 раза, и всё неудачно.  :Smilie:  А Саша Нариньяни сказал тут на днях, что Хос, сдавая общую редактуру со всеми выходными данными, просто забыл указать своё имя в качестве редактора. Скромность бодхисаттвы.  :Smilie:

----------

Маша_ла (04.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Представьте себе, это мне известно. Просто не знал, что на подобное уже решается Нариньяни. Подобные действия раньше встречал у Андросова (в плане присвоения чужих работ). Может конечно ошибка издательства, хотя с Нариньяни уже был негативный опыт общения ... и не только у меня.


Странный поворот темы. У Саши достаточная квалификация, чтобы курировать всю серию. И если он указан в выходных данных фактически в качестве главного редактора, это не значт, что он что-то присвоил.
А за полноту выходных данных отвечает редактор данного выпуска, главред не должен за этим следить. И если я сдал редактуру, не указав имени редактора, кроме себя мне винить здесь совершенно некого.

----------

